
William Fink died due to unhandled exception in his core operating system - e15ctr0n
http://www.legacy.com/obituaries/belleville/obituary.aspx?n=william-fink&pid=176961560&fhid=6341
======
e15ctr0n
Bill Fink was a technical evangelist at Microsoft. He used to post on the
WhatsTheBigIT blog on MSDN.
[http://blogs.msdn.com/b/whatsthebigit/](http://blogs.msdn.com/b/whatsthebigit/)

Bill was diagnosed with pancreatic neuroendocrine cancer six months ago. He
was 46. His brother wrote this obituary.

~~~
krylon
Touching and funny. When done right, the two aren't mutually exclusive, but
it's hard to get the balance right.

